# Fresh Culture?



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you give a definition of "fresh" culture? When I want to use buttermilk for making a cheese, the first day I culture the buttermilk, and the next day I start the cheese. I do this every time I make a cheese with buttermilk as the starter. Is this necessary? How many days can I keep a cultured buttermilk and use it as a starter for a cheese? Thanks for any insights.

Beth Zaring
Wellson, Ohio


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Beth,

As long as your sanitary procedure is up to par your buttermilk will stay _fresh_ for a week. After that it will still be good for other things but I would re-culture it for cheese making.

Christy


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you Christy. I find myself putting off cheesemaking because of this issue. I culture yogurt the first week I get milk any given season. But I wait to start cheesemaking. 

I do freeze one batch of freshly cultured buttermilk in an ice cube tray. I have some in the freezer from last year. Can these cubes be used for both culturing a new batch of buttermilk and for making cheese? I think I have only used the frozen cubes for cheesemaking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I have never used frozen culture, I think it would be fine though. Hopefully someone who has tried it will answer.

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes it will be fine- toss in an extra cube for extra go power since they are kindof old. You may have a bit fewer organisms in them now but still should be plenty to start a new mother culture. I do that all the time. If your culture does not seem really zippy just leave it at room temp longer than normal. My yogurt and kefir and buttermilk only get better in the fridge and by that I mean more active. More bacteria per oz. Just don't let them exhaust the medium ( the milk) and run out of food and foul the nest- reculture at least every 2 weeks if only using the fridge and not the freezer. The freezer method is rated for 3 months but I have successfully used much older cubes.
Lee
Lee


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't reccomend using culture that is over a week old, adding extra culture or leaving your milk to culture longer than the recipe dictates. When you do this you lose control over the lactic acid development and therefore the end result of you cheese.

Lactic acid development has two main functions in cheese making, proper curd formation, and to stop the development of coliform and other harmful micro-organisms. On the other hand, too much lactic acid development and your cheese will turn sour. So, for safety, predictable results and good flavor you are better off using fresh starter, one that is a week old or younger.

Christy


----------

